# size zero



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's me ! Im Tom, the boy as you guys probably guessed.










Ive only very recently (past week) started lifting but for a few weeks now ive been eating much bigger in prep to train...

here is my current status










yep thats 8 stone  hence size zero!

front shot as of today










and back about 3 month ago when i had the tattoo started










My aim is to carry some lean muscle and just generally look bigger... i will know when i have achieved this when people stop commenting on how much of a scrawny little twiglet i am :laugh:

Id like to be around the 10 - 11 st mark which i think would be nice for my height 5ft 8ish.

hopefully i can look back at this post early next year and see an improvement


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hey mate...nice one getting the pic up,nice family pic!!!

nice one for making the start on your serious training!!!!

erm...keeping it simple,up your calories (all clean of course,keep it small and regular),carbs/proteins/fats/vits n mins,train hard with your basic compound exercises etc...and rest up well...but i would say get focussed and research on here which will give you all the splendid ways of the diet and training!!!!

you got your goals...be hungry for it and you'll get there in no time mate!!!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello mate, have a look at my journal for some inspiration. If you take the hight difference between me and you, we probably weren't too far apart build wise. I've put a fair bit of weight on over the past 19 months (nearly 4 stone).

Why don't you post your diet and training and let people on here look at it. There's some very clever souls on here, and will be able to spot anything wrong (if there is) and point you in the right direction.

Good luck anyway mate!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck on your quest mate :thumbup1:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Mr G i looked at youre journal, great work and a real inspiration to me ive got to say!

Im going to nab a diary from work tomorrow and start recording what im eating ect and i will report back.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

right here was yesterdays diet

please bear in mind, before now i wouldnt eat untill 12-1ish as ive never been a morning person... and even my first meal would only have been a sandwich and mars bar or something. and then i would have a evening meal and then some cereal before bed

yesterday :

meal 1 8am -

scrambled eggs (2 eggs)

meal 2 10.30am -

chicken sandwich / babybell

meal 3 1pm -

tuna (3/4 tin)- potatoe (4)- boiled egg (2) salad / bag of crisps / chocolate bar

meal 4 5pm -

babybell / nougat bar

meal 6 7pm -

chicken curry with brown rice and potatoe wedges

meal 7 9.30pm -

tuna soaked in vinigar with pasta

I think i should add a protein shake with breakfast ? i litterally couldnt eat another thing after scrambled eggs but i think a shake would go down...

i just hope i can keep the above up... even if its not the best diet its far from what i used to eat and it can only improve as my stomach lets it i suppose

any comments appreciated


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

yeah add a shake at breakfast mate 2 eggs will not provide enough protein considering you will have been fasting all through the night!! Some of your food isn't great but i suppose it would do!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

diet isn't very good get some real food in there. there are some good diet example around on these forums have a look .


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

It must have been around xmas time i put this little journey on the back burner, but 5 weeks ago i started again.

the first thing was to dump the protein i had bought, met-rx supreme in strawberry. kept making me puke within a minute of it going down....

so i went out and bought some optimum nutrition gold standard in banana cream flavour which is awesome, i actually enjoy it!

so since 5 weeks ago im having

7.30am - 2eggs either scrambled or boiled on toast

8.30am - 2 scoops of said protein in milk with half banana

10.30am - fruit yoghurt and some cheese

1pm - large tin of soup, 2 sandwiches(4 slices of bread) beef, chicken, ham,tuna alternating, cheese, fruit yoghurt.

6pm - protein shake, again 2 scoops, milk, banana

7pm - whatever mam makes for tea, jacket potatoes, steak, savoury rice ect

10pm - tin of tuna, soup or cereal.

Its still not perfect, but im seeing a decent improvement. since starting 5 weeks ago ive put on 10lb this is weighing first thing in the morning which takes me to 125lb. just before i got to bed im 128ish

ive had some comments from people too saying they are seeing a difference, my boss even said i look 'normal' now haha!

will add some pictures soon as


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you are making progress mate, keep it up!!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers kieren!

ive roped a few of the lads at work into gyming it which makes it more enjoyable so will hopefullt stick to it this time


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice to hear your progressing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> cheers kieren!
> 
> ive roped a few of the lads at work into gyming it which makes it more enjoyable so will hopefullt stick to it this time


Just make sure they seriously push you to your limit and dont let you slack. Me and my brother train together now and really push each other, does help ALOT.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep at it lad but have a really good look at some of the diets that the other lads have on here.

Having chicken curry, crisps and chocolate every day isnt a good idea


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

ive tottaly cut out chocolate and crisps. all im having is proper meals and snacking on cheeses or nuts ect. not only have i put on some weight, i feel alot better and more active too! all bonuses so far 

my training has changed a bit too, and yehh the lads are pushing me, and convincing me to try that 1 extra weight  im doing my reps alot slower too, for example when doing pull ups im coming down really slowly and streightening my arms out fully before i lift up again. same thing on bench press, coming back slowly and working the lift both up and down


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i hate doing these pictures ha!














































i wish id kept the pics of before i started!

i think most changed is tricep (was non existant before) and the ones either side of my neck ? back is doing well too, i will get a pic of that tonight.

alot of my tops are starting to be a bit tight, i might have to buy a medium soon haha!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks kola


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

well i was meant to be working my back tonight but ive just slid down 30 stairs on it at work!

legs it is :huh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice lean base to work with there!!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks mate

yehh all the muscle ive gained is pretty defined, must have low fat or something.

getting really veiny too which im not sure if i like or not haha


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> thanks mate
> 
> yehh all the muscle ive gained is pretty defined, must have low fat or something.
> 
> *getting really veiny too which im not sure if i like or not haha*


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

whats that meant to mean haha


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

meaning is good stuff to be vascular your very lean .. that's why .. lol


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i see! 

people have been saying it looks a bit freaky, especially if i have just been working out, they really pop after a gym session.

thanks for comments so far


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

how is the diet now? still as it was?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

il tell you what ive had today

7am - crunchy nut cereal with nutty bits in. 2 boiled eggs and slice of multigrain toast

7.30am - protein shake(2scoops) with milk and banana + a cheesestring

11am - half a tub of chicken tikka pieces

1pm - large soup, 2 tuna and sweetcorn sandwiches, cheesestring, fruit youghurt

now - an orange and some nuts

6pm(after workout) - protein shake again 2 scoops, milk, banana.

8pm - got a chicken breast defrosting on the bench at home, will add some pasta or something with it

and tuna before i go to bed

-------------

you have just reminded me tho, i need to look on here for other peoples diets so i can improve mine.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

sample diet that served me well

meal1- 100g oats, 2/3 whole eggs, 40g whey

meal2- 75g pasta, 200g chicken, tbspn udo's/olie oil

mea3- as above

PreWO- NO supplement if you choose

PWO- large banana, 40g whey

meal4- 100g oats, 200g chicken

meal5- 200g chicken, mixed veg, 2/3 whole eggs

meal6- shake or 200g meat/fish, 2 tbspns PB


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers mate really appreciate that 

when you say oats, is that just like porridge oats ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> cheers mate really appreciate that
> 
> when you say oats, is that just like porridge oats ?


yeh just porridege, dead cheap if you buy supermarkets own brands. Olive oils comes cheap as well for your essential fats. Obviouly vary your choices of carbs and protein etc, they are just examples.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers once again 

just clocking out from work now... going to do some leg work and will get a picture of my back tonight to post tomorrow.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i went and bought some chicken breast things yesterday which im gonna cook and take into work so diet today should look more like...



tuktuk said:


> 7am - crunchy nut cereal with nutty bits in. 2 boiled eggs and slice of multigrain toast
> 
> 7.30am - protein shake(2scoops) with milk and banana + a cheesestring
> 
> ...


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Nice diet there, might be worth changing the sugary cereal to some oats though.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

yehh good point lazy  will do that tomorrow

one of the lads just come into my office and said hey everytime ive come in youre office today youve been munching haha

dinnertime soon and i feel hungry! which looking back is crazy as i used to be able to go without any food till dinnertime, sometimes even till i finished work if i was busy!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

add some good fats to your diet mate.. nothing crazy just some ..


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers buddy il add some nuts in there say 50per day ? mams always buying mixed nut bags from m&s so will nab those off her

ive probably made this up but ive also heard of people eating natty peanut butter, without sounding like a complete tit, is this different to the average supermarket peanut butter ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

natty peanut butter .. means natural peanut butter.. you can get it in any supermarket

some have more sugar in u don't want those..

look for whole earth brand. pretty good .. or holland and barret do one KG tub that's pretty good too.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers mate

where would i be without you lot !


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

add a tbspn of olive oil to your meals...hey presto your done...along with whole eggs at breaky and PB before bed.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

nice one  forgot the oats again yesterday! will have to get them at the weekend.

went to the fitness gym round the corner from my house thismorning, just doing cardio stuff for an hour. going to try and do this 3 times a week. loved being in the middle of 10 girls on the treadmills haha ive never been so motivated to keep running


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> loved being in the middle of 10 girls on the treadmills haha ive never been so motivated to keep running


 :lol: :lol: Gets you motivated dont it.......well done so far, wish id have had this site when i was a lad, keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a look through and your making progress, hows about posting some workouts up of what your lifting etc ? also in your post workout shake dont use milk use water as milk slows the protein release on the whey and it gets released gradually over a couple of hours where as if you use water the protein is released quickly and gets to your muscles faster when they are pumped! little thing i found out thanks to this site  lol keep up the good work


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I tried a water shake after working out yesterdsy, nearly threw up! Not going to do that again. Would it be best to split my shake into 2 and have one before and one after so i can do it with milk?

I will record my workout and post them here


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

this is after a 2.5 hour cardio sesh yesterday morning, after about 1hour 40 i got on the treadmill, though il do 10mins on this then leave... so massive chubby bloke got on next to me and i was like i cant get off before him haha. my legs are killing today!










my abs look pretty good there compared to when i started


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

everything seems to be going well! still a steady 125lb of a morning but ive been doing lots of cardio so hopefully any weight im losing doing that i am gaining with my nifty diet and training

speaking of the diet i had a subway lastnight :/ steak and cheese footlong but its my first bad meal for a while 

mam and dad are away to greece for a fortnight in 5 weeks time... im hoping to pack on as much weight as possible so that if we have some nice weather the bbq can come into play and have a little garden party and impress the ladies with the physique haha i can dream


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i think ive just recieved what they call karma

came out on the chinese takeaway, went to pull away in the car and curbed my alloy wheel!

The car is only 4 month old and they are black alloys so look cac now.

Chinese was crap too wish id never bothered


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

another lb added to the morning weight


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

was doing legs lastnight

started with 20mins on the bike as i always do to warm up

then i done 5 sets of 12 at 53kg on something i dont know wjat its called !? you kind of sit on the seat and theres a plate infront of you and you push off it 

really makes my little skinny chopstick legs shake haha

then i done 6 x 12 at i think 30kg ? (it was 4 pins/weights down) on the one where you hook youre feet behind the pad and push out,working the tops of the legs

sorry i dont know what these machines are called

i then done 5 sets of 10 on the ab machine, havent a clue what weight it was as most of the numbers are worn off!

finished off with 15mins on the treadmill

im walking like a lesbian today


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

this is my 6? week transformation



















currently at 128lb in the morning now, gaining really well 

thanks for all the help so far


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The pushy plate one will be a seated leg press, and the hook and push one will be leg extension!

Can't say I'm a regular in your journal, just felt I should help you out on those points!

Keep going with it!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks yummy


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Mate seriously get some more food in there. Id faint on your foods lol. Get some big fat juicy steaks in there every night. I have a mixed grill once per week. Chuck the fries and add 3 eggs to that bad boy. Cut the carbs if your worried DONE


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Your journal reminds me of MillionG's 

People are all telling you to eat more and you're busy doing loads of cardio lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> Mate seriously get some more food in there. Id faint on your foods lol. Get some big fat juicy steaks in there every night. I have a mixed grill once per week. Chuck the fries and add 3 eggs to that bad boy. Cut the carbs if your worried DONE


Sirloin steak is £7.22 a kg in asda atm. Go get some and eat all you can!...within reason obviously


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Whats your up to date diet looking like and have you incorporated all the good fats sizar and the others told you to get in?

What is your workout plan like now?

In all seriousness, you will find it hard to gain weight whether its lean muscle or fat if you don't eat enough and then do 2.5 hour cardio sessions


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

7am - oats and milk

7.30am - protein shake(2scoops) with milk and 2 eggs

11am - chicken breast

1pm - large soup, 2 tuna and sweetcorn sandwiches, cheesestring, fruit youghurt

3pm - chicken breast

6pm(after workout) - protein shake again 2 scoops, milk, banana.

8pm - chicken, jacket potatoes with tuna ect

10pm - tin of tuna or more oats

then peanut butter just before bed

thats the current diet  im only 9stone2 atm

i sometimes throw in an extra shake too 

i will add more eggs and swap evening meal for something more meaty


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

phys sam said:


> Your journal reminds me of MillionG's
> 
> People are all telling you to eat more and you're busy doing loads of cardio lol


But cardio machines is where all the bouncing boobs are haha


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you gaining weight and at what rate?

What do you eat with your chicken breasts?

oats or tuna (one is a protein source and one is a carb source), so how do you make the decision?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> But cardio machines is where all the bouncing boobs are haha


good point:thumb:

Why don't you wear baggy shorts and go and do SLDL in front of them


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Nandos sauce, sometimes rice 

ive gone from just over 8 st to 9.2 st measured thismorning, this is over 6 weeks.

Instead of having tuna or oats should i do both, and follow with peanut butter.

Thanks for checking this out, appreciate it.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

its been a hell of a long time since i posted anything in here!

untensed (can i even say that pmsl)










tensed (in a weird kind of fashion)










These were taken a fair few weeks back, since then ive changed jobs, had half my arm tattood split with the girlfriend and been a bit lazy if im honest!

I got myself up to just above 140lbs. staying lean. but to be honest im not happy with myself, diet has been inconsistent, not eating as many meals as i should have been. training has took a hit too what with the tattoo and new job.

Hoping to get it back together over christmas and really concentrate particularly on diet and pre-preparing meals.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Im back, still a skinny cnut as I havent seen a gym since i last posted. I was too wrapped up in love with the gf and spent all my time with her.

I need something to aim for and do on my own so im going back in to gold star gym tomorrow.

Going to pick up my previous diet and ease myself i to the gym, last time i had a break and joined again i done my back in and couldnt sleep for 3 days.

Will report back tomorrow on how the first session went!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> 7am - oats and milk
> 
> 7.30am - protein shake(2scoops) with milk and 2 eggs
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

I havent joined as of yet. My head has been all over the place since splitting with the gf.

I want to get back onto a diet similar to the one i previously used above, but im now cycling 20 miles per day to work and back. What should i add and when to accomodate for that ?

I obviously cycle in of a morning and home on an evening and will go to the gym at dinner time. My work place is really laid back so i can eat whenever.

Thanks.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back mate.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah get back into the swing of things!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Cheers lads.

Promised myself im going in tomorrow


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Promised myself im going in tomorrow


go now ..........


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Im taking a trip out to stock up on some chicken and rice or else il probably pass out


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome back.

If you're cycling 20 miles a day I'd say carbs are gonna be your new best friend,mate!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Finally re-joined today and done a little back workout.

Diet today has been/will be

brekky - 2 large scoop MP oats + 2 large scoop MP whey in milk.

11am - boiled egg sandwich (2eggs)

1pm - 100g pasta + 200g chicken + veg

3pm - 2 large scoop MP oats + 2 large scoop MP whey in milk

6pm - 100g pasta + 200g chicken/beef + veg

9pm - 3 spoons peanut butter + 2 large scoop MP oats + 2 large scoop MP whey in milk

Foegot to add, there is 1 tablespoon of olive oil in each shake.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Went over to makro lastnight and stocked up on mean/oil/nuts. Picked up 10kg of chicken, 5kg mince and the whole shelf of sirloin steak as it was half price due to the display date being the 21st. Also picked up some 2kg bags of prawns and bags of frozen veg.

Gym is going well, been in atleast 3 times a week doing back/bi's, chest/tri's and legs/shoulders. My lower back is killing all week after back day with the fact im cycling to and from work with a heavy bag.

Other than that im getting out twice a week on 3 mile runs and doing stacks of press ups and sit ups as im due a fitness test for the Royal Marine Reserves. Medical and eye test to do first though!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got back from my medical, quite a humiliating experiance jumping around in your kegs doing squats and being pulled and poked. Even had to get my tackle out.

I need to put on 3kg in the next month, and have a report done on my neck after a car crash i had a few years back.

Other than that im good to go!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

so.... in that first family pic... is that your sister or your gf? Either way... any more pics? :lol:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

look to the left, just below my username, little message for you


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

squatthis said:


> so.... in that first family pic... is that your sister or your gf? Either way... any more pics? :lol:


haha... was going to ask the exact same thing. Just out of interest of course :innocent:


----------

